# Warcraft III Boot issues.



## b0rna (Jan 23, 2005)

hello.

since i have purchased my new system i had installed ati tool to tweak my card. since than i decided to revisit warcraft III and installed it again. I currently own 2 optical drives and after installation, i was unable to open warcraft i got the please insert cd into your drive error. after trying almost everything and searching for hours, i found a thread on the blizzard warcraft support forums that pointed that warcraft III was causing complications for a user who had similar problems, the game would not start when ati tool was loaded. so i closed ati tool and still nothing was changed. i than proceeded to uninstalling the program and this did not help. my brother owns a very similar system to mine which has its own copy of warcraft III working fine. i proceeded to install atitool to see if it affected the game and surely enough, after installing and running the program, warcraft would no longer start on his system too. i tried to close and uninstall, restart and clean the system of all ati tool files, and yet warcraft has failed to start and now both our computers will not run this game. any help in this matter would be appreciated. thank you.


----------



## b0rna (Jan 23, 2005)

after some thought i do not believe that ati tool is the problem, im sorry to have disturbed anyone, thank you.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 23, 2005)

put warcraft3 into the ignore / force list of 3d detection to solve any problems atitool causes with warcraft


----------

